# You Missed this one Bob!!!



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Associated Press Writer

By BLAKE NICHOLSON

A proposal to ban private hunting preserves in North Dakota would infringe on private property rights and hurt tourism, opponents say.

Supporters of the idea say "canned" hunting is unethical and may contribute to the spread of animal diseases.

The debate in the North Dakota Senate's Natural Resources Committee on Thursday had people on both sides claiming that former President Theodore Roosevelt, who ranched and hunted in the North Dakota Badlands, would favor their position.

"I believe he'd turn over in his grave if he knew what was going on," said Gary Masching, a Bismarck hunter who opposes game farms.

Sen. Connie Triplett, D-Grand Forks, said if state lawmakers were to infringe on hunting rights, "I think Teddy Roosevelt would crawl out of his grave and come get us."

The proposed bill would ban fee hunting on so-called "high fence" game farms. Violators could be charged with a misdemeanor, punishable by 30 days in jail and a $1,000 fine.

After a hearing Thursday, the Natural Resources Committee recommended that the bill be defeated. The full Senate will vote on the measure later.

"Blasting a captive (animal) inside a cage and calling it hunting is morally wrong," said Shawn McKenna, executive director of the North Dakota Wildlife Federation.

North Dakota has more than 100 registered deer and elk farms. Numerous owners testified against the bill Thursday, taking issue with their businesses being labeled "Bambi-in-a-barrel."

"No one wants to come shoot animals in a cage," said Shawn Schafer, of Turtle Lake, president of the North Dakota Deer Ranchers and a member of the state Board of Animal Health.

"No, we do not tie our deer to a tree or a fence post," said Vance Tomlinson, a deer rancher near Max.

Tomlinson said game farms particularly benefit the handicapped and elderly who otherwise would not be able to hunt. "Special interest groups are trying to make us out to be criminals," he said.

Bismarck hunter Bryan Dvirnak said the state has encouraged people to develop such tourism-based businesses. "Elk hunting is tourism," he said, while holding up a T-shirt that said "Got Elk?"

Ernie Mau, president of the North Dakota Elk Growers Association, said it would be a "slap in the face" for the state to take away a business he started nearly two decades ago.

"If you don't like 'high fence' hunting, you don't have to come or even drive by the ranch," he said.

Opponents of game farms point to a recent University of North Dakota survey that found nearly three-fourths of North Dakotans favored legislation to prohibit the shooting of big game inside a fence. They said the legislation also could help prevent the spread of disease.

Game farm owners on Thursday said the survey questions were misleading, and that there is more danger of wild animals bringing disease to their herds.

Stan Savelkoul, president of the North Dakota Buffalo Association, said he fears bison ranches will be the next target of game-farm opponents.

The bill also would raise the fencing requirement for an elk farm from 7 feet to 8 feet, set a limit of four days for a farm owner to recapture any escaped animals, and make ear tagging requirements more stringent.

Mau, who started elk ranching in 1988, took issue with the proposed fencing change.

"I don't think (elk) can jump any higher now than they could 18 years ago," he said.

McKenna said opponents of game farms are not "whacko anti-hunters," but people who care about North Dakota's hunting heritage.

"We do not believe that wildlife, privately owned or not, should be blasted to death in an enclosure by whoever can lay down the most cash," he said. "We believe that is morally and philosophically bankrupt."

Valley City hunter Dick Monson compared game farm hunting to "fighting two dogs in a barrel while charging an audience to watch."

The bill is SB2254


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Never thought I'd see the day that I would agree with Dick Monson.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

> Sen. Connie Triplett, D-Grand Forks, said if state lawmakers were to infringe on hunting rights, "I think Teddy Roosevelt would crawl out of his grave and come get us."


*THIS IS NOT HUNTING!*


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Kudos to whoever was involved with this bill. It was a great step in the right direction. In time, this industry will be gone from ND with an initiated measure but I just hope it's not too late and that the free ranging ND deer and elk herds are not contaminated with CWD due to the lack of accountability from the game farm industry.


----------

